# Upper front a-arm bearings/bushings



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well the bearings in my upper frot a-arms are shot. Seeing as I just rebuilt the motor, got a new belt, and a new HMF I have very little money to spend. I'm talking $40 to $50 at most. I need to replace them. I would be happy with stock. Anyone know where I can get a set cheap? I also need them before this weekend.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

save an extra 100 and get the twisted custom with life time warrenty do it once do it right and never worry bout it


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

You know how long it takes a 16 year old to get $169?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

KidRock said:


> You know how long it takes a 16 year old to get $169?


gotta pay to play buddy... :bigok: you got the wrong hobby if that's the case... I speak from experience.. LOL... I have 2 4 wheelers and a Jeep that take a ton of money just to keep them maintained... 

good luck on the bushing hunt!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

hmm doesent warning sticker on a brute say no one 16 and under aloud to ride? lol idk i was working publix when i was 14 and making 169 a week maybe more...... save lunch money for a month or so and u be there


rember cheap is not good and anything good is not cheap... its a good way to live life by take it from some 1 thats been there and done that


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I was trying to get the old ones out and the snap rings broke off. Anyone have a set of stock front a-arms with good bearings?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I might know someone ill get back with you tomorrow


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks man. I really need them.


----------



## x rated mudders (Aug 29, 2009)

i just saw that on my bike took me a year to rebuild my motor top and bottom end mainly cuz dumba** dealerships...n just saw my upper bushing are out... is twisted customs the best ones to get i need em asap hate seeing my front tires move bak n forth!!:aargh4:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah twisted is just about the best. There are some other folks doing them in the same materials but about the same price with no warranty.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

im 16 and i buy everthing i make roughly about 1000, 1500 every 2 weeks....Farming is the way 2 go! me And john "TEAMWAY2DEEP" bothfarm and you see what his brute looks like...just got to be in the right place at the right time and always be on the look out to make money


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well now there is no way to get the old bearings out so i need the whole a-arms


----------



## Roushf150 (Dec 8, 2009)

You don't need new a arms, press them out, or beat them out with a hammer, socket and extension.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

KidRock said:


> Well now there is no way to get the old bearings out so i need the whole a-arms


There is always a way.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*hey kidrock
if you will pay for the shipping i will send you an a-arm
i know what is like to want to ride and fund$$$$ a little short

hope this will help you out
let me know which one you need
*


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I need both uppers. Can you give me a call any time. Before 9:00am tomorrow if you can.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

225 301-8343


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

twisted1 said:


> *hey kidrock*
> *if you will pay for the shipping i will send you an a-arm*
> *i know what is like to want to ride and fund$$$$ a little short*
> **
> ...


 
Good Ole Mark.... :rockn: Keep on doin what you do man.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

twisted1 said:


> *hey kidrock*
> *if you will pay for the shipping i will send you an a-arm*
> *i know what is like to want to ride and fund$$$$ a little short*
> **
> ...


 
THIS FOLKS, is what a TRUE sponsor is all about. Thanks TC...you DEFINATELY have my business!!!! :rockn:


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> THIS FOLKS, is what a TRUE sponsor is all about. Thanks TC...you DEFINATELY have my business!!!! :rockn:


agreed, that is VERY generous, When I have to replace mine, I also will get them from TC. If they will take care of someone who hasnt even bought their product, well imagine if you do buy their stuff.


and kidrock should send his old arms back to TC, im sure they could get everthing out and have a spare set of arms again


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Kidrock I will call you on Friday and get your info *

*Thx guys *
*I'm here to help all the riders *
*you guys are why we are in business *

*Happy Gobble day to everyone.....:rock-on:*


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I already founda set. I will send my old ones to you if I can get some Twisted stickers on a trade. 

I do need to find some one around Baton Rouge with a primary clutch puller I can use for about 5 min. I need it before noon so I can make my ride, and I will come to you. HELP!!


----------

